# Free babysitting?



## Xerocles (Mar 19, 2020)

Ok. You folks are like family...and more level headed and rational than most people that I actually "know".
So I need advice.
With the world gone mad over this covid 19 thing,schools closed (probably for the rest off the year) and even with lots of people working from home or just not working, there are still plenty who ARE still working, and NEED their jobs to pay rent, feed the family, etc. Add unexpected babysitting into the mix and I'm betting there are some who are going too be sorely pressed to make it.
So here's what I'm thinking. There's a local social media page dedicated to our little town. I'm thinking of running an ad for free babysitting. Just to do my part and help someone out in this perilous time.
Two points I need to address (or maybe more based on your input.
1. For those who don't know or remember my stats, I am a single man (not a pediphile or on any sex offender lists ) , 67 years young, retired (of course). My house is average. I have two vehicles, old but in good mechanical condition. I'm not as wealthy as many on here, but my income is such that I meet my obligations with some left over for"funsies".  I've gone through the parenting game but mine are grown, and in TX and NY. Was even a "house spouse" for a couple years so have true hands on experience. Now, nice guy or not, l'd draw the line at infants (and probably teens who "should" be able to care for themselves.
So, question one... am I out of my mind to offer this? And no, I WILL NOT accept any money for this. Then it's a job. I don't want a job. I just want to help a "neighbor".
2.  IF I do this, what is the best way to vette the prospective families? I want to help the needy, not the greedy. I mean, two parents, good paying jobs, they can probably PAY someone to watch the kids. But two parents, both with minimum wage jobs, or a single parent...different story. But I don't want to start  an interview with "how much money do you make" or "do you have relatives nearby." Thoughts?
Oh...and ideas like talk to friends, church members, etc. Nope. One year here. Haven't cuhhultivated any.


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 20, 2020)

Because of my history  I probably wouldn't consider letting a single man watch my kids unless he was a GREAT family friend and even then... IDK I still have misgivings. Even boys are being targeted in this world.   Sorry...
Can you maybe offer to get groceries for people that can't get out?  Call friends and have conversations.  Offer to do outside chores for neighbors?  Landscaping, fence building.. maintence things.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 20, 2020)

Ok, I used to work at daycare and taught Sunday school for 16 years.  First there’s a ratio of kids to adults depending on age. You should look that up.  I think little kids is like 5 to 1... I taught 4grade...I had about 20-25 kids...but only for 2hrs, once a week.  I would definitely limit the number of kids you take.  Yes, you have every right to ask those questions!!  Yo7 are offer a free service....  make a list of questions ahead of time, but be careful of the wording...like...where do you work?  Are you originally from the area?  That will give you an idea if they have relatives in the area.  We rent to people...we ask blunt questions, because we have to be careful of who we rent to...but we can’t discriminate...so, we have to come up with creative ways to turn people down...like you could say...sorry, I’m already full, after the interview.   The clearance process for getting vetted is only $10...you do have watch a video on blood safety...at least I did.  But, it might be worth it...so, you can’t get sued....you don’t need to get into a mess like that.  The process also only takes a week or so...or at least it did when I taught and everyone was working.  I think what you are thinking about is a wonderful idea!!  But, I have had a lot of little kids out to visit my farm lately.  I have loved it.  They usually stay about 2hrs...with parents...but, it wears me out!!  I definitely wouldn’t offer it every day...because then you would have no time to plant your garden and you might get burnt out too quick.  Which could then leave the parents with ill feelings.  I think you need to make a list...pros...cons.  My volunteer work gave me a great feeling of accomplishment and I loved my students.  But, again..totally different than what you might be undertaking.  
Don’t get upset by this , but, have you thought about volunteering at the local food bank?  They definitely could use people at ours!  It’s not as demanding hours...can’t get you in trouble either.  I realize it wouldn’t help the people with their children, so it wouldn’t be the same.  But, when I helped at our food bank yearly, it was mostly retired people...They are probably having a hard time keeping up with the demands right now.  So, while you wouldn’t be helping the young...you would b3 helping the older with their special work...and helping to feed many less fortunate people.  It’s just a thought.  I commend you @Xerocles for wanting to jump in and help others right now...but, I’m not surprised...you are just that kind of big-hearted guy!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 20, 2020)

I posted my answer on coffee anyone.....I sure wouldn't  go there with free childcare , too much potential  to bite you in the butt.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 20, 2020)

You have a wonderful heart xerocles but momma instincts want to question (mostly because of the current world) why a single 67 year old man would offer to watch my child (expecially since i don't know him) for free. And my other thought is they could be crazy parents who will she you for something or end up accusing you of kidnapping. I do not know if i would do it for some one i didn't know. I babysit for friends and they for me but we known each other for a atleast three years. I am very picky who watches my babies. I could be abnormal but i like promise had some bad things happen when i was young so i am not comfortable with it.


----------



## thistlebloom (Mar 20, 2020)

Yeah, great compassion, but not really workable these days. I have to agree with the others, too much potential for trouble for you, and also as a mom I wouldn't leave my kids with someone I hadn't known for a very long time. I am weird enough that when my kids were little I didn't even leave them with my MIL. She was a smoker and I didn't think she was careful enough with that around my kids.


----------



## Beekissed (Mar 20, 2020)

Sorry....if anyone posted this on a FB page in my area, he would be immediately placed on a watch list for pedophilia possibilities.  NO ONE in their right mind would send their kids to someone with your stats and situation and do you really want someone who is not in their right mind dropping off their kids at your place?  

I'd nix the idea.  Kind thought it may be, there are many other ways you can be of help to the community and to folks right now that has nothing to do with babysitting children.   You can deliver meals to the elderly from the senior centers and from community outreach centers or schools that are delivering to folks who have kids that were getting free lunch at school, etc.   But that's as close to children as I'd get if I were you...just dropping food off on the doorstep and leaving.  

Now, if you were a woman, the advice would be a little different but I'd still raise a flag of caution....I'd not watch anyone's kids I didn't know, already have a relationship with and trust completely.   TOO many ways to get in hot water while watching other people's kids and you'd need to have a lot of certification, insurance, etc. in order to be on a good legal standing if accused of negligence, abuse, etc.    And don't think people won't do that simply because you are doing such a kindness....I've found, in this world, that when people get things for free they see it as having less value than if they paid for it.  It's a rare individual that sees the true value of things whether they be free, cheap or expensive.  

I'm a nurse, raised children of my own, love kids dearly and have grandkids....I even have the perfect place for kids to play safely and experience some cool stuff~but I'd be real careful about watching a complete stranger's kids unless it was an immediate emergency and it wouldn't be for a long duration of time.....until they made other arrangements within their trusted family or community of friends.   

Not a good idea.


----------



## Xerocles (Mar 20, 2020)

Thanks all. Advice appreciated and listened to. Heart was right, thinking was flawed. That's why I reached out here. You guys are great at getting to the right decisions.


----------

